# KNICKS ANTOINO MCDYESS serious Knee injury



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like Mcdyess can't get any breaks. Doesn't look good. The latest is that he has a slight tear in the Knee.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

That is bad news! Can you post a link to the story on this? Thanks.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*NO WAY!!!*  
What exactly happened here?? Pls provide any other info/updates on his condition. He's looked great soo far, I'm hoping it's nothing serious at all :no:


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

i dont believe him i went to knicks.com and they didnt have any info on it


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*ESPN - McDyess is Hurt*

Here's the link - ESPN

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=221012018


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

sorry about the double post


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> sorry about the double post


A poster can always edit their own post and you could delete the 2nd one(but I already did it for you, but wanted you to know you could do it yourself on your own posts).

Back to the topic... I really feel for the Knicks, as this is really BAD news for them! I sincerely hope that Antonio isn't injured as badly as he was last season.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

even though im a celtics fan i really feel bad for the knicks it seems like everything goes wrong for them i thought the mcdyess move was a good trade for the knicks but it would stink if he was out for a long time


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I'm not a Knicks fan either, but I do like Spree and Houston(sweet shot) and I've always liked Antonio and one never hopes for bad things like injuries for any team, much less a great guy like Antonio. This really sucks for the Knicks and for Antonio!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If he is seriously hurt, the Knicks are going to look very very bad. Granted that Camby is hurt already, but so is McDyess, but you got to remember the Nuggets also acquired the 7th pick / Hilario... but also remember they forced MyDyess into waiving his out clauses... so he is there for another 2 years on their books...

-Petey


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i was still a dice fan after the trade UNTIL those comments he made yesterday.

this injury serves him right for what he said!! lol.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, it doesn't say he broke his knee or anything major. For all we know, it's just a minor thing and he'll be fine for most of the season. All I'm saying is; let's wait until the MRI results get back before we start feeling sorry for the Knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bitter fans are funny.

-Petey


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

This really sucks. I was really looking forward to see McDyees play. Let's hope it's something minor. The Knicks just isn't as fun to watch without him.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Wow, worse than I though*

Looks like another season of rehab for McDyess.

Looks like ligament damage, not good at all here folks.

I am not a big fan of the Knicks but Mcdyess is a fantastic player and class act. He would have been great for the Knicks organization.

One thing that surprises me was 1) why wasn't McDyess wearing a knee brace, 2) Why play the guy so many minutes when it is only preseason.

Shouldn't the Knicks doctors monitored the knee more closely, made sure he wore a knee brace and keep the minutes low.

Seems like this was bound to happen and predictable. Some thing happened to Raul Lopez.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

McDyess really was gonna be real good for New York this year. I definetly saw him as a 20-10 type of guy. This is horrible news for him and the Knicks. That whole trade back in June is looking like a whole lot of mess now. This is McDyess contract year also if I'm not mistaken. His stock will go down like 50% now. Camby will constantly be injured for Denver. Its looking like that trade was basically Nene Hilario for Frank Williams now.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

(holding in laughter)

i never hated the knicks and i defintely never hated dice, and still dont but after those comment he made i dont feel bad at all. in fact its pretty darn funny.

so the nuggets traded basically nothing for nene and 1/2 a season or more of camby.

uh yeah...thats a good a trade.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*McDyess has a broken knee cap...*

He is going to miss a large part of the season...

No clue in what relation this has to his old injury...

-Petey


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

man ladan must be crying that he traded a injury prone mcdyess for nene hilaro and camby...


that must hurt a broken knee cap...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

D'OH!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Did McDyess have some debts he couldn't pay or something?

Seriously, this makes this trade look damn awful. The Knicks tried to put off rebuilding again, and gave away a lottery pick who's looked pretty good and their only big man. Yuck.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> (holding in laughter)
> 
> i never hated the knicks and i defintely never hated dice, and still dont but after those comment he made i dont feel bad at all. in fact its pretty darn funny.
> ...


huh? what comments did he make?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Threads Merged*- KC


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

So I hope you guys aren't surprised that this happened. I couldn't believe it when Scott Layden made that draft day trade. Actually, I COULD believe it--the guy has proven himself to be the most incompetent GM in professional sports repeatedly over the years.

This injury was inevitable. You don't trade for damaged goods. You ESPECIALLY don't trade the 7th overall pick in a deep draft for damaged goods.

The Knicks are going to be even worse than I expected. This team could challenge Cleveland and Denver for the worst record in the league. Who knows if/when Latrell Sprewell will get/stay healthy. This team has no direction, very little talent, lousy coaching, no leadership--dear LORD this team is awful!

Question: Why wasn't Scott Layden fired 2-3 years ago?

Anyway, anybody out there who is suspicious of the lottery being "fixed" will be anxious to see if The Powers That Be allow The Next Great Thing (Lebron James) to fall into the hands of Cleveland or Denver or Golden State instead of NEW YORK. The more the Knicks suck this year, the more conspiracy theorizing you're going to hear, folks, so GET READY!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> huh? what comments did he make?


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/23319.htm


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

roby this injury is not related to the previous injury. A broken bone doesn't come as the result of a fractured knee cap. 

I personally thought it was a great trade for both teams. The knicks were able to get the best player at his position in the Eastern Conference and a young prospect at a position run by Charlie Ward for a #7 pick (which if you look at historically doesn't give you a Antonio McDyess player) and a oft-injured player. The Nuggets didn't feel they could get Mcdyess back so they did pretty well for themselves as well.

I'm just a big fan of Dice and hate to see him have two wasted seasons like this.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Anyway, anybody out there who is suspicious of the lottery being "fixed" will be anxious to see if The Powers That Be allow The Next Great Thing (Lebron James) to fall into the hands of Cleveland or Denver or Golden State instead of NEW YORK. The more the Knicks suck this year, the more conspiracy theorizing you're going to here, folks, so GET READY!


Exactly! I'm anxious...


----------



## nyknicks888 (Oct 4, 2002)

As to the extent of Mcdyess' injury, he has a broken/torn kneecap. He will be out for most of the season, and there is nothing the knicks can do about it now. it truly is a sad event, and whoever said that camby is gonna give the nuggets 1/2 a season or more....that is so wrong, camby had hip surgery, he wont be there for any of the season. the injury to Mcdyess has absolutely nothing to do with his previous injury. Mcdyess wll be out for "an extended period" as said by Scott Layden. Nothing more was said. Mcdyess will have surgery.....

it is a sad chapter in this recent downspell known as "The New York Knicks: Living in the Aftermath of Patrick Ewing's Departure"

:dead: :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead: :dead:


Get the message?...


----------



## tay money (Aug 13, 2002)

Can you give the link where you read about what the injury was? I've never heard of a 'torn' bone. Is he looking at pins, plates, or just a cast? From reading about others with this injury, it's a long road. LaPhonso Ellis had kneecap problems and never was the same. It is classic timing after Dice's hubris that this happened. Be thankful, not spiteful. I disagree that this had nothing to do with his last injury. His knee is going to get less and less structurally sound and it will swell after every game if he comes back. Then tendinitis, etc. Camby, I feel, will fully recover from his hip. I don't feel that he will ever make it through a whole season without some game-missing injury, but he will play this year, maybe the last 20 games or so. Looks like Dice wanted the Nick VE welcome back to denver, not the hero's welcome.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nyknicks888</b>!
> As to the extent of Mcdyess' injury, he has a broken/torn kneecap. He will be out for most of the season, and there is nothing the knicks can do about it now. it truly is a sad event, and whoever said that camby is gonna give the nuggets 1/2 a season or more....that is so wrong, camby had hip surgery, he wont be there for any of the season. the injury to Mcdyess has absolutely nothing to do with his previous injury. Mcdyess wll be out for "an extended period" as said by Scott Layden. Nothing more was said. Mcdyess will have surgery.....


word is camby should be back around january healthy. thats about 1/2 a season.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> roby this injury is not related to the previous injury. A broken bone doesn't come as the result of a fractured knee cap...


C'mon, man, are you kidding? The reason you're reading the Knicks management saying things like "This is a completely different injury... it is not related to the previous injury" is because they are trying to get the league front office to hook them up with an injury exception.

In case anybody doesn't know how the injury exception works, listen up. If one of your players goes down with an injury THAT IS NOT RELATED to a KNOWN PREVIOUS INJURY, you get an "injury exception." This means that, even if you are over the cap (and the Knicks are WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over the cap, for those of you who've been living on the moon for the past several years!), you can trade for a guy making the midlevel exception (I BELIEVE that's where they got their number of $4.5ish million) and you DO NOT have to give up $4.5ish million in return. IN FACT, all you have to do is give up a 2nd round pick, or a "future 2nd round pick."

HOWEVER, if the Knicks are unable to convince the league front office folks that this recent McDyess trade ISN'T completely unrelated to his previous knee injuries, that means that the Knicks do NOT get this injury exception. So OF COURSE we're reading Knicks management people saying things like "this is a completely different injury, it is not related to the previous injury"!

Don't believe everything you read, fellas. READ BETWEEN THE LINES. McDyess was damaged goods and everybody knew it... everybody, that is, except the incompetent Scott Layden. You don't give up the 7th overall pick for damaged goods. It was a terrible trade at the time, and anybody who didn't know it THEN, well, you DEFINITELY should know it NOW!

ANYWAY, if the league does inexplicably decide to say "Yes!" to the Knicks' request for an injury exception, look for the Knicks to trade either the rights to Milos Vujanic (this year's 2nd round pick) or a 2003 2nd round pick for a big guy. Danny Fortson is a possibility. Brian Grant is another possibility, although the Knicks would have to give up about $5-$6 mil worth of salary--Charlie Ward and Vujanic/2003 2nd rounder for Grant would work. Hell, maybe the Knicks could get a PF AND a C from the Warriors--Ward and Vujanic/2003 2nd rounder for Fortson and Erick Dampier would work, too.

AND, of course, there are several teams DESPERATELY trying to clear payroll in order to avoid the luxury tax. The Bucks? They'd totally trade Anthony Mason for Vujanic in a SECOND. The Raptors? They'd totally trade Jerome Williams for Vujanic in a SECOND. The Pacers? They'd love to get rid of Ron Mercer and/or Austin Croshere. The Sonics? They'd trade Calvin Booth for Vujanic in a SECOND. The Grizzlies? They have several guys that Jerry West would love to get rid of (Jason Williams, Michael Dickerson).

In other words, IF the Knicks get this injury exception from the league front office folks, they'll have LOTS of options. People will be beating down their door, in fact.

By the way, don't expect the league front office people to be fooled by the Knicks' rhetoric. This injury is obviously TOTALLY related to the previous injury. They may just give the Knicks the exception ANYWAY, though. Why? Because it's not good for the league for the Knicks to SUCK. Who knows what goes on behind closed doors between the Knicks' ownership and the league front office. The league shouldn't work out any under-the-table deals with the Knicks until Scott Layden GETS FIRED. Because the Knicks will only get worse and worse as long as Layden sticks around.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> roby this injury is not related to the previous injury. A broken bone doesn't come as the result of a fractured knee cap.


This injury is not directly related, but is related in ways... It was the same knee he hurt last time, and he did nothing for a whole 9 months out of the year hoping it would heal... Now add that with the fact after an injury that said area will be weaken in the first place... lack of condition, his style of play, and then this accident was waiting to happen. Perhaps not a broken knee cap, but something else with his knee.

-Petey


----------

